# Overwintering transplants



## Mad Professor (Dec 1, 2012)

Well have 2-3 old blueberries, grapes, apples and peaches . Doing well potted in large containers.

I could not get them in the ground this fall. Will they be O.K. in the pots outside?? I am in zone 4 bur sometimes see zone 3 temps.

Bring inside to cold storage or fine outside?


----------



## timbergrower15 (Dec 2, 2012)

i'm in aobut the same zone. i've had good success by mounding mulch around the pot or "planting" the container in the ground a little ways.... you're not done yet keep watering them as they freeze. you don't want to freeze dry those fruits just yet.


----------



## Iron Head (Dec 2, 2012)

Now is the perfect time to put them in the ground.


----------



## Rockford (Dec 11, 2012)

With my potted hardwoods, I bury the pot in the ground and mulch across the top with leaves.
Ive had good success with this.


----------

